# Java 6 auf dem Mac?



## ich2 (2. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen was neues hierzu passiert ist. Habe einige Forenbeiträge von 11.2007 - 12.2007 gefunden, wo sich Leute beschweren, dass es keins gibt... und auch sagen, es sollte "bald" herausgegeben werden.
Weiß jemand was sich da noch ereignet hat? es sind schon einige Monate vergangen, und nichts ist da...


----------



## tuxedo (3. Aug 2008)

? Wurde doch erst am 21.07. "ausführlich" diskutiert? Forumsuche mit "Java" + "Mac" füttern, und schon landet man beimn zweiten Suchergebnis hier: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=70103&highlight=java+mac



> Java 6 für den Mac ist nur unter zwei Bedingungen verfügbar:
> - MacOS 10.5 (Leopard)
> - Einen Intel 64-bit Prozessor
> 
> ...



Blättert man da noch ein wenig nach unten, stößt man auf folgenden Link: http://developer.apple.com/java/

Und dort steht geschrieben:



> Java for Mac OS X 10.5, Update 1
> 
> Java for Mac OS X 10.5, Update 1 is now available via Software Update.  This update adds Java SE 6 version 1.6.0_05 to 64-bit Intel Macs.
> 
> ...



- Alex


----------



## ich2 (3. Aug 2008)

> This release does not change the default version of Java. This release is only for Mac OS X 10.5.2 and later, and should not be installed on earlier versions of Mac OS X. This release is for 64-bit, Intel-based Macs only and cannot run on PowerPC-based or 32-bit Intel-based Macs.



Verstehe davon dass das Update nur ab Mac OS X 10.5.2 funktionieren soll. Ich habe einen 64-bit, Intel basierten Mac, aber mit 10.4. Also, ist der Update nicht für mich.

Und jetzt...??? 
weiß jemand ob Java 6 für Betriebssysteme vor Leopard irgendwann zur Verfügung steht? Ich habe den Computer vor weniger als ein Jahr gekauft, und schon muss ich damit rechnen, dass keine Software mehr für das Betriebssystem entwickelt wird?
finde ich eine Frechheit.


----------



## maki (3. Aug 2008)

Gibt es etwas, dass dich davon abhält ein Update zu holen? (Ausser dem Preis natürlich )


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2008)

ich2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weiß jemand ob Java 6 für Betriebssysteme vor Leopard irgendwann zur Verfügung steht? Ich habe den Computer vor weniger als ein Jahr gekauft, und schon muss ich damit rechnen, dass keine Software mehr für das Betriebssystem entwickelt wird?



Moment mal.. 10.5 kam am 26. Oktober raus.... War da etwa jemand so clever kurz vor dem Release einzukaufen und dann nichtmal das vergünstigte Update zu erwerben?


----------



## ps (3. Aug 2008)

Ja.. apple hat uns Java Entwickler ordentlich verarscht.
Erst meint der rollkragendepp das OS X die java-entwicklerplattform schlecht hin wäre, os x und java eine natürliche einheit ergäben, es kein anderes so gut geeignetes java-os gibt und ein javaee server sogar gleich mit dabei ist. Xcode wurde aufgebohrt, der java support erweitert - wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar java bindings für cocoa (heisst das so) gebaut. alles super.

ein paar monate später meint der selbe größenwahnsinnige bei der präsentation des iphone's: "nobody needs java". und man sitzt da. java 6 über ein jahr verspätet und dann nur für brandneue modelle. die ankündigung von sun java auf das iphone zu portieren wird verhindert. apple scheint gegen sun in den krieg gezogen zu sein. aber zfs und dtrace übernehmen sie dann schon gerne. java wollen sie aber nicht (mehr).

ich vermute mal einfach das hat mit ihrer strategie im gadgetbereich zu tun.


btw: man kann sich auch SoyLatte anschauen... das läuft aber halt dann wiederum nur mit X11 (für serveranwendungen ist das aber ja egal):
-> http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/static/soylatte/


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2008)

@PS: Wie kannst du nur etwas von Apple in Frage stellen? Die haben doch immer Recht und sind sooo super und MS ist böse...  :bae:

Und dei alternative JVM habe ich auch hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=70103 schon angeschrieben 

@Al: Tjo, blöd ist bei Apple dass die nie sagen wann etwas neues raus kommt. Dh, der User ist nicht schuld! Freund von mir hat sich einen MacPRO gekauft und 1 Woche später gabs die neuen Modelle. 
Er hats dann aber noch umtauschen können bzw, kann man dann billiger Upgraden (was der User anscheinend nicht gemacht hat).


----------



## AlArenal (4. Aug 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Al: Tjo, blöd ist bei Apple dass die nie sagen wann etwas neues raus kommt. Dh, der User ist nicht schuld! Freund von mir hat sich einen MacPRO gekauft und 1 Woche später gabs die neuen Modelle.
> Er hats dann aber noch umtauschen können bzw, kann man dann billiger Upgraden (was der User anscheinend nicht gemacht hat).



Das betrifft die Hardware, hier ging es aber um eine neue Version von Mac OS X und da pfeifen die Spatzen die Termine sehr frühzeitig von den Dächern, wie man im Nachhinein auch schnell ergoogeln kann. Es wird ja auch kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht, wenn eine neue Version gerade unter das Developer-Volk gestreut wird. Da kann man sich auch als Consumer seinen Teil zu denken.

BTW sind andere diesbezüglich auch nicht mitteilsamer, bzw. bringen einen die Infos oft auch nicht weiter. Wenn man mal so überlegt wann Vista ursprünglich rauskommen sollte und wann es dann tatsächlich rauskam und dann auch noch ohne eine Reihe ursprünglich angepriesener Features...

Was Hardware angeht, weiß man auch nie so wirklich wann mal etwas neues herauskommt. Das ist aber bei jedem Hersteller so, schließlich will man seine Händler nicht mit zu frühen offiziellen Terminen dazu bringen, bereits auf Lager gekaufte Ware unterpreisig verramschen zu müssen und auch die eigenen Lager müssen noch halbwegs geräumt werden. Dennoch gibt es an einschlägigen Adressen immer passende News, wenn wieder etwas auf neue Hardware von Apple hindeutet, denn meist senkt Apple dann nochmal deutlich die Preise oder nimmt keine Bestellungen von Händlern mehr an, oder oder oder

Drum prüfe, wer sich ewig bindet....


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2008)

Wenn ich mir dass so anhöre, bin ich froh auf Ubuntu umzusteigen, nachdem Vista mir den letzten Nerv geraubt hat...


----------



## noctaru (4. Aug 2008)

Man könnte natürlich auch via BootCamp eine Windows-Installation starten... 

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt es Java auch für Tiger. Als Beta-Version. Nunja, das gab es mal auf der ADC-Seite. 
Da das dann nicht so ganz wollte (mit Leopard) und ja sowieso nur eine Beta-Version war, wurde das dann wieder zurück genommen und nicht mehr zum Download angeboten. Jetzt gibt es nur noch die für Leopard. 

Jetzt hast Du vier Möglichkeiten: 

Die schnelle Möglichkeit: 
Kauf Dir Leopard und installiere Dir die offizielle Version von Apple. 
Seltsam ist allerdings, wieso die keine 32-Bit-Version raus bringen. Immerhin ist der Safari ja nicht auf 64-Bit ausgelegt und mag somit das 64-Bit-Java nicht. Das führt dazu, dass der auch keine Java 1.6 Applets mag. 
Was das für einen Sinn ergibt, dass die ihren eigenen Browser davon ausschließen hat sich mir noch nicht ergeben. 

Die aufwändige Möglichkeit: 
Verbringe Deinen Tag damit, dass Du diese Beta-Version im Internet findest. 

Die spannende Möglichkeit:
Such Dir eine Alternative wie SoyLatte und Co. (da gab es noch irgend ein anderes Projekt)

Die Lebensaufgabe: 
Portiere das JDK selbst.  



PS.: Oder zahle Sun genug Geld, dass sie auch eine Version für den Tiger (und folgende) anbieten. 
Find ich sowieso totalen Unfug, dass das ausschließlich über Apple wandert. 
Die Mac OS X-Zusätze im Java brauch sowieso kein Mensch.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir dass so anhöre, bin ich froh auf Ubuntu umzusteigen, nachdem Vista mir den letzten Nerv geraubt hat...



Hatte ich ne ganze Weile parallel im Einsatz, aber ich bin mit Mac OS X sehr zufrieden. Windows läuft als VM via Parallels (habe die Installation von meinem Notebook migriert), von daher fehlt mir derzeit nüscht - außer vielleicht noch nen Mac im Büro und ein Macbook für unterwegs...


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=418189#418189 JVM 6 Beta

Habe ein Macbook, Vista und in der Firma XP + Linux zum Einsatz und könnte nicht sagen das eines am meisten zu bevorzugen ist.

Wenn Vista eine Shell wie in Linux haben würde, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich eher zu Vista tendieren als zu Mac OS, da ich diese Unix Shell zum Kotzen finde (da muss man ja alle Parameter in der richtigen Reihenfolge eingeben, etc.. Naja, Unix halt).


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2008)

@AlArenal
Habe XP als VMWare installationen laufen, falls ich zum Testen zB. mal den IE brauche
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist Mac OS eine "verkappte" BSD installation?

@thE29
Was kann Vista, was Ubuntu zB. nicht viel einfacher könnte?
War überrascht das ich keinerlei Probleme mit meinem Toshiba Laptop hatte, und die sind bekannt für Probleme wegen der "lustigen" HW die verbaut ist.
Es dauerte ungefähr 2 Tage bis ich alle Treiber für XP am laufen hatte (sollte ja keine mehr geben da in Zukunft nur noch Vista benutzt wird... *g*), mit Ubuntu war das Thema in 30 Minuten erledigt.
Eine Shell gibt es doch auch schon seit über 10 Jahren unter NT/XP/Vista, ist aber nur so gut wie der Rest von MS imho...


----------



## noctaru (4. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @AlArenal
> Habe XP als VMWare installationen laufen, falls ich zum Testen zB. mal den IE brauche


Also den IE bekommt man auch unter Linux zum laufen. Zwar vielleicht nicht die neuste Version, aber so stark sollten die sich ja nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2008)

> Also den IE bekommt man auch unter Linux zum laufen. Zwar vielleicht nicht die neuste Version, aber so stark sollten die sich ja nicht unterscheiden.


Mir nutzt es gar nix zu Wissen wie sich meine App unter Wine o.ä. in einer x-belieigen Version verhält, was zählt ist zB.  Version 5.0, 6.0 usw. 

Mit anderen Worten ich muss genau auf eine bestimmte Version Testen und zwar auch noch unter einer bestimmten OS Version wie sie hier beim Kunden läuft.
Alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung beim testen in mienem Fall.

Die unterschiede sind übrigens grauenhaft, vor allem im zusammenspiel von JS und CSS.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2008)

@Maki: Also das DOS Zeugs als Shell zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr mutig. Das ist irgendwas aber keine gute Shell 
Und was kann Vista mehr als Ubuntu? Mhm... Exe Dateien richtig ausführen? Solange man die Mainstream Apps only for Windows macht, kommt mir als primär System nix anderes her. Ist halt einfach so. Ich will wegen 1 Programm nicht extra ne VMWare oder so starten/installieren. Mir reichen schon die paar Linux VM´s fürs Cross Compilen.

Desweiteren kommt es immer auf die Einsatzgebiete drauf an. Ich könnte mir meinen FileServer niemals mit Windows vorstellen.. Genauswenig wie meinen Router.

Achja Mac OS darf sich ab einer 10.5.X Version als "Unix" schimpfen, da es gewisse Dinge nun auch erfüllt.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2008)

> @Maki: Also das DOS Zeugs als Shell zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr mutig. Das ist irgendwas aber keine gute Shell icon_wink.gif


DOS ist seit Windows Millenium tot, die Shell ist übringens an den POSIX Standard angelehnt und kann einiges mehr als man vermuten würde 



> Desweiteren kommt es immer auf die Einsatzgebiete drauf an. Ich könnte mir meinen FileServer niemals mit Windows vorstellen.. Genauswenig wie meinen Router.



Wie gesagt, bei mir hat MS seit Vista abgedankt (selbst schuld), fast 1Gig an Ram verbraucht nachdem anmelden, die IDEs waren viel langsamer&instabiler, ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen zwangspausen, es läuft halt bei weitem nicht so schnell.

Ubuntu Desktop fühlt sich wie ein echtes "bin kein IT Crack"  OS an, sogar die Verzeichniss freigaben waren einfacher bzw. möglich, etwas das unter Vista nicht mehr funktionieren wollte.

Einfach mal probieren, ich war sehr überrascht, so sehr, dass ich mich fragen musste warum ich solange für den umstieg brauchte.
Es ist imho einfacher als Windows Vista, nicht nur mächtiger und flexibler -> Gnome funzt einfach!

Für mich gibt es keinen grund Linux als reines Server OS zu sehen, es gibt nix was mir fehlt, dafür nutze ich VMWare.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @AlArenal
> Habe XP als VMWare installationen laufen, falls ich zum Testen zB. mal den IE brauche
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist Mac OS eine "verkappte" BSD installation?



Was verstehst du unter einer "verkappten BSD Installation"? Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass im Alltag irgendwer irgendwas davon mitbekommt was für ne Kernel-Architektur eingesetzt wird. Wenn es aber noch so ist wie seinerzeit bei NeXT, dann handelt es sich bei Darwin um einen Mach Microkernel mit BSD Image 

Derselbe Microkernel läuft übrigens auch auf dem iPhone. MS dagegen musste für deren Windows Mobile komplett bei 0 anfangen, weil man eben noch immer nicht die alten Zöpfe abgeschnitten hat. Daher würde ich den Jungs in Redmond auch ähnliches raten wie ein Artikel der NY Times vor einigen Wochen: Macht mit Windows 7 einen klaren Schnitt!

Da Virtualisierung doch eh total in ist und VMWare und Parallels zeigen, wie man virtualisierte Systeme ineinander einbinden kann und MS auch auf dem Markt mitmischt, würde es sich anbieten ein neues OS zu machen und den alten Schmu intern über eine Art Vista-VM laufen zu lassen, von der der Anwender nichts mitbekommt.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für mich gibt es keinen grund Linux als reines Server OS zu sehen, es gibt nix was mir fehlt, dafür nutze ich VMWare.



Ich brauche persönlich etwas mehr Komfort im Alltag und kann nicht ernsthaft alle mögliche Software in einer XP VM unter Ubuntu laufen lassen und gleichzeitig über den Speed von Vista meckern. Von daher ist es mir schon ein Verlangen so wenig als möglich über VM zu machen. Und auch so etwas esoterische Sachen wie Photoshop via Wine laufen zu lassen sind mir zu experimentell (Und JA, ich habs mal ausgetestet).

Aber wenigstens gibt es für die, die sich schlau machen, ein paar Wahlmöglichkeiten und damit sind wir schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter als noch vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2008)

@Al: Problem bei MS ist, dass sie leider immer noch alte Versionen mitziehen um keinen zu verärgern.
Die haben halt nicht die Apple Manier ala "Kauf dir was neues oder stirb" - bestes Bsp ist ja Java6.

MS "muss" im Kernel noch Methoden, etc.. bereithalten weil Riesenfirmen noch SW nutzen die von vorgestern sind und diese Dinge brauchen.
Wenn ich MS gewesen wäre, hätte ich Vista niemals mehr in 32bit rausgebracht. Aber diese Dödels machen das bei Windows 7 auch noch (ich setze Vista Ultimate 64bit ein - danke an die Firma ).

Aber MS ist, bzw. hat ja auch einen MiniKernel entwickelt der "gerade" mal 32RAM oder so benötigt hat. 
MS müsste halt wirklich von Null anfangen nur vergraulen die sich viele alt-eingesessene Kunden (habe mal einen Bericht drüber gelesen, das zB in Windows XP absichtlich wegen einem Kunden ein Rückschritt gemacht werden musste, weil das unter Windows 2000 noch funktionierte).

Und da Mac OS auf FreeBSD basiert, kann man da leichter einen kleinen Kernel zusammenbauen lassen. Sieht man ja alleine schone an den ganzen mini Linux Distris.


@maki: Jo, DOS gibts offiziel nicht mehr. Aber für mich hat sich die Shell nie so gut weiterentickelt. 
Ich kenn zB dieses Shellprogramm/API zum Zugreifen auf die Netzwerkeinstellungen. Diese kann aber manchmal extremst lange brauchen, wodurch sie für mich bißchen unnütz wurde (hab mir ein C Programm geschrieben, was das ganze in einer kürzeren Zeit geschafft hat).
Btw, kam/kommt meine Freundin mit Vista besser zu Recht als mit Mac OS! Sie surft und skyped größtenteils nur, aber zB Fotos im Safari abspeichern. Das muss man per Drag´n Drop machen. Erklär das mal einem 0815Dau auf einem Laptop..
Und ich habe unterm Mac OS auch noch die Ecken aktiv und die kommt dort jedesmal rauf, wenn sie auf zurück will...


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2008)

@AlArenal
Nun gut, Photoshop o.ä.  nutze ich gar nicht, dafür BitTorrent, ED2K, SVN über SSH, Eclipse und neuerdings wieder NetBeans, die üblichen verdächtigen (Tomcat, JBoss), Spiele gar keine, Youtube (*g*), Google Earth läuft auch einwandfrei.

Kann schon verstehen das WINE nicht gerade vertrauenseinflössend ist, mein letztes "Linux als Desktop" Experiment war auch schon ein paar Jahre her und dann auch noch unter SuSE... 

Wie gesagt, ich brauche nicht allzuviel Windows SW, aber wenn, dann lieber als Virtuelle Maschine als unter WINE.
Wenn VMWare unter Vista bei mir nicht 10 Minuten brauchen würde um die erste VM zu starten und dabei mein Rechner einfriert hätte ich es wohl umgekehrt gemacht, aus bequemlichekit & gewohnheit, die größte Hürde für erfahrene Anwender ist imho das erlernen eines neuen Systemes und der mögliche Verzicht auf bekannte SW.

Virtuell ist groß im kommen, irgendwie müssen ja die 99 Kernel Prozessoren ausgelastet werden, denke das man in Zukunft häufiger mit mehreren OS gleichzeitig  arbeiten wird.

@the
Safari? Dachte das wäre nur etwas für alternative & veganer deren Leben immer noch zu einfach ist und die sich noch nicht individuell genug fühlen.


----------



## ps (4. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @the
> Safari? Dachte das wäre nur etwas für alternative & veganer deren Leben immer noch zu einfach ist und die sich noch nicht individuell genug fühlen.



Da hast du falsch gedacht. Die WebKit[1] Engine hat einen nicht unerheblichen Marktanteil. Viele namhafte Softwareproduzenten haben diese Engine in ihren Produkten verbaut (Google, Adobe, Nokia, Trolltech, Apple, KDE, ...)

Der Trend geht eindeutig weg von XULRunner/Gecko.

-> http://webkit.org/
-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebKit


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2008)

Nur das WebKit nicht von Apple erfunden worden ist  Aber zZ wird es von Ihnen weiterentwickelt!
Und WebKit Browser sind die einzigen die den acid3 Test schaffen 
Aber ob man weg von Gecko geht ist ne andere Frage!

Opera hat halt in gewissen Nieschenbereiche (Handy und Wii) quasi einen Monopolbrowser und da die ja auf WebKit basieren wäre das ein Plus.

Aber zB Nokia ging beim Nokia 810 (dieses OS 2008) von Opera weg auf Gecko, wegen den Lizenzen..


----------



## ps (4. Aug 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur das WebKit nicht von Apple erfunden worden ist



Doch. Sie haben die damalige KHTML engine geforked. Das war die Geburtsstunde von WebKit 



> Opera hat halt in gewissen Nieschenbereiche (Handy und Wii) quasi einen Monopolbrowser und da die ja auf WebKit basieren wäre das ein Plus.



Opera basiert doch nicht auf WebKit. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht nenne die Ihre Engine "Kestrel". Diese ist übrigens closed source.
Auf dem Handy ist WebKit eigentlich sehr stark (Nokia benutzt ihn bei den S60 Systemen), das iPhone, OpenMoko, Google Android basiert auch darauf.. aber das ist ja ein ungelegtes Ei 



> Aber zB Nokia ging beim Nokia 810 (dieses OS 2008) von Opera weg auf Gecko, wegen den Lizenzen..



Sind die wirklich auf Gecko? Ich dachte die forcieren WebKit (was Sinn machen würde, da der S60 Browser ja auch ein Fork vom WebKit ist). Ausserdem haben sie Trolltech gekauft, welche WebKit in Qt integriert haben. Es bleibt spannend ^^


----------



## thE_29 (5. Aug 2008)

Okay, KHTML war von KDE! WebKit dann von Apple 
Und Opera basiert auf Presto. War mein Fehler!

Und benutzt Nokia auf den Symbian Handys eine WebKit oder KHTML Engine? Btw, suckt der S60 Browser dermassen. Opera Mini oder Mobile sind viel besser (ist schon mein 5tes S60 Handy, zZ Nokia E51).

Und ja Nokia ist beim Internet Tablet 2008 (Maemo) auf Gecko basierte Browser umgestiegen.


----------

